# Red Bull Down Metro



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi guys!

Red Bull is making this race at midnight on Nov 4, any one intrested in going to see?

http://www.redbulldownmetro.com/


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm definately going wooooo!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm in too!!

Hasn't anyone ever thought about launching down the metro stairways?
Any time I'm entering the metro I think... "damn, I could go down this stuff"

Some genius had it scheduled the very same night of the popobike... then they switched to Nov-4th, which is ubercool.

Are they going to put people as "gates" for slalom? That'd be SICK!!! :ihih:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahaha well some dhers do lauch down the stairs but if cops catch you then you have to give a good bite.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hahaha well some dhers do lauch down the stairs but if cops catch you then you have to give a good bite.


I figured so... but I'm so cheap that I prefer to walk the stairs (Read: I'm too chicken to really launch down  )


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ive always wanted to do a urban run, some C.U. then some Metro and such.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Im going too


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

see you ther guys!

regards


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

If anyone was wondering about the metro thingy......it was pretty dissapointing (at least for me). The idea was very cool, but the organisation for the spectators was pretty crappy. You were not allowed inside the metro, so they put big screens on the middle of the street. Besides, they put them in bad places where they werent very visible.  
Although you could notice that the riders were going really really fast, in video it did not excite you a lot(id rather watch roam or something). Besides, the announcer didnt say when the pros (Gee Atheron, Dan Atherton, Brian Lopes) ran, so it was hard to recognise them. It was easier to recognise the guys you see every weekend in SNT.
Don't get me wrong, I think that the idea was awesome, and the riders were great. However, watching guy after guy go down while you are outside in the cold watching a somewhat crappy screen does not excite a lot. If it had been inside the metro it would have been another thing completely....


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Cierto, yo al igual que los amigos con los que fuí me sentí un poco sacado de onda por los mal que se vió el evento si estasbas sobre Revolución. Al menos salí con unas pics de Brian Lopes, lo malo es que son 'calidad celular de a mil pesos' así que ya sabrán.
Ahora bien, considerando que la prensa si pudo accesar´¿porqué no hacemos un panfleto fanzinesco para tener pases de prensa para el próximo? 

BTW: Brian Lopes era facilmente reconocible por su casco dorado-plateado (soy daltónico) Je!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

anteopolis said:


> Cierto, yo al igual que los amigos con los que fuí me sentí un poco sacado de onda por los mal que se vió el evento si estasbas sobre Revolución. Al menos salí con unas pics de Brian Lopes, lo malo es que son 'calidad celular de a mil pesos' así que ya sabrán.
> Ahora bien, considerando que la prensa si pudo accesar´¿porqué no hacemos un panfleto fanzinesco para tener pases de prensa para el próximo?
> 
> BTW: Brian Lopes era facilmente reconocible por su casco dorado-plateado (soy daltónico) Je!


Yo tengo fotos de Lopes de cuando fue al 4X. De hecho hay una de tacubaya con el. También nos firmo los cascos a los dos    mueran de envidia!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Y yo no pude ir al Ajusco.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


>


... erro... suertudo maldito!!!!

Felicidades, chicos!!! Que padre que lograron tomarse una foto con una de las pocas leyendas vivas del MTB. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Felicidades deveras!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ...    mueran de envidia!


  :cornut: .....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> ... erro... suertudo maldito!!!!
> 
> Felicidades, chicos!!! Que padre que lograron tomarse una foto con una de las pocas leyendas vivas del MTB. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Felicidades deveras!


Carajo... yo no me tome foto con el


----------

